# Dec 08 Christmas Competition - Win A Childrens Aquarium Kit!



## cre8 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi all forum regulars,

My name is Darren and im from Home - Cre8 My Website.

Norman, a friend of mine runs a West Midlands Aquatics which is situated just off Junction 9 of the M6, Walsall / Wednesbury.

To coincide with Christmas and the re-launch of his website, Norman is running a Christmas competition to win a Marina Childrens Aquatics Kit.

The winner will get to choose between Aqua Alien, Pirates or Mermaid themed aquarium kit and ive included details below on where to enter the competition.

I appreciate im new to your forum, and i hope its ok to post here! As you will see if you follow the link, its a great little competition which is free to enter so it would be a shame to miss out.

If anyone has any questions, feedback or if you wish to contact me please email me directly [email protected]

Nice to meet you all and thanks again!

Darren

-------------------------------------------------------
Just in time for Christmas...

I thought i would let you know about this free to enter competition to win a childrens themed aquarium kit worth £39.99!

The competition is being run by West Midlands Aquatics and the winner will be able to choose between a AQUA ALIEN, MERMAID and PIRATES themed aquarium kit.

Follow this link (or click the picture below) to enter the competition:

West Midlands Aquatics

Competition closes on December 19th 2008 and the winner will be picked from random and announced on December 20th 2008.

We hope you enjoy the competition and from West Midlands Aquatics wish everyone a very Merry Christmas!


----------

